# My wife's GSD photo favs are the opposite of what I prefer. Just see these lost gems:



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

My wife goes for the pics with our kids, dogs being "tormented and tortured", and the silly face photos. I like the manly man tough, sporty action, or The Look of Eagles shots. I just searched her Flickr account for pics of Nara, and of course this is what I found:




































































































OK, I love them all.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Me, too!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Super - lovely


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

She looks fantastic

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I love the one with the hat. She has such a horrified look on her face likes she's thinking," I have to WEAR this icky thing?" LOL


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great photos


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Dog doesn't look happy to be a model and a pillow, LOL


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

your daughter is adorable, love the 1st picture


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> your daughter is adorable, love the 1st picture


 

That's my son...:angryfire:



OK, I'll forgive you this one time. And I won't tell him what you called him. Hehe.:wild::hammer:

Here's a more recent pic of my 2 older daughters and little man for reference in the future poop:just:dancingtree:kidding:groovy:


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Guess what!?!...I found some more when I searched for "paw"...oh goodness, the embarrassment. Poor puppers:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

All these photos are magnificant! Sweet, beautiful, trustworthy dogs. Adorable kids!
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Nikitta said:


> I love the one with the hat. She has such a horrified look on her face likes she's thinking," I have to WEAR this icky thing?" LOL


If we only had a dollar for every time Nara has had to try on silly hats, I'd be rich! She is so tolerant and allows my wife and kids to dress her up as often as they want. I always laugh, but feel bad for her. I've never "dressed her up". Must be a girl thang! Ha.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Sunflowers said:


> Dog doesn't look happy to be a model and a pillow, LOL


Whenever they climb or crawl on her, or lay on her, or use her as a pillow, Nara lets out a low soft guttural moan. It's like "oh jeez, not this again. Why do my sheep always pick on me!? This is a strange way to show me how much they love me..." Because of this sigh or moan, we nicknamed her "Oh Grumpies." So when Nara flops down and sighs, everyone around her says out loud "OH GRUMPIES!" usually in unison all throughout the house. Grumpies eventually changed to Gummies, so now she's Oh Gummies. I don't remember where the transition came from. My wife loves the movie Jaws, and I remember something in the 1980s I believe called Gums. It was like a mock of Jaws. So maybe that's where we got it from. Or maybe one of my children when they were younger couldn't say Grumpies and called her Gummies instead, and it stuck! I also imagine old ladies (like my Nara is becoming, turning 7 this November) with dentures or no teeth, and just a mouthful of gums.

I will say that Nara has never once done anything to the children that made us rethink this "play." She has always laid there and takes it. We monitor them together and have never let the kids do anything that I feel crosses the line, like pull her tail or ears or poke her eyes, bounce up and down on her ribs, etc. It's always calm and loving play. Nara treats the kids like they are her sheep, so that's what we call them. It's so nice to see them playing together, and when we're out in public and people with larger dogs are near us, our children don't flinch, because they already have 4 at home. Most dog owners freak out and think our kids are going to freak out. But no, they just stand there and pet the nice doggies. I've taught them how to meet strange dogs, and how to let the dog sniff and approach first, and rub the chest and neck instead of petting on top of the head. I wish I had dogs while I was growing up. Nara was my first pet in my life, and I was 33 when I got her. I must've had an abusive childhood to not have a dog! I'm pretty sure now that I will have at least 1 dog until the day I die. How can people live without them!? I know I can't. Haha.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I was wondering where your huskies were in the first post. 

Enjoy seeing GSD owners also being owned by huskies


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Zeeva said:


> I was wondering where your huskies were in the first post.
> 
> Enjoy seeing GSD owners also being owned by huskies


I replied to you in one of my other threads, but it might've gotten buried, so I'm not sure if you ever saw it:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5747290-post23.html

And yes, of course, I love to post about my huskies too, but I try to remind myself this is a GSD forum, and not everyone wants to see pics of Sibes when I could be posting pics of my Shepherds. So I try to include both, or mainly my GSDs, or at least start off with my GSDs to "soften the blow" and then sneak in some Sibes like a ninja. Paw Paw's original name was Shadow (from the previous family who owned him), and I grew up loving Storm Shadow from the old GI Joe carton in the mid-1980s. Storm Shadow was a ninja who wore mostly white, and later had action figures that were white/gray and white/black, just like my Paw Pawzers, so he is also a ninja named Storm Shadow, infiltrating this GSD forum in his own sneaky way to one day take over! Hehe.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

counter said:


> I replied to you in one of my other threads, but it might've gotten buried, so I'm not sure if you ever saw it:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5747290-post23.html
> 
> And yes, of course, I love to post about my huskies too, but I try to remind myself this is a GSD forum, and not everyone wants to see pics of Sibes when I could be posting pics of my Shepherds. So I try to include both, or mainly my GSDs, or at least start off with my GSDs to "soften the blow" and then sneak in some Sibes like a ninja. Paw Paw's original name was Shadow (from the previous family who owned him), and I grew up loving Storm Shadow from GI Joe. Storm Shadow was a ninja who wore mostly white, and later had action figures that were white/gray and white/black, just like my Paw Pawzers, so he is also a ninja named Storm Shadow, infiltrating this GSD forum in his own sneaky way to one day take over! Hehe.


You sound like an avid reader! 

Like a ninja! LOL! I blatantly ALWAYS post pictures of Smokey here


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Zeeva said:


> I was wondering where your huskies were in the first post.
> 
> Enjoy seeing GSD owners also being owned by huskies


And just for you, Sir Beowulf the Brave hidden gems that I found on my wife's flickr account last night:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

counter said:


> And just for you, Sir Beowulf the Brave hidden gems that I found on my wife's flickr account last night:


My favorite!
<3


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Zeeva said:


> My favorite!
> <3


Yeah, I love that shot too. I just wish my wife had thought to pluck that tree thing off his leg before snapping the photo. But I know as a photographer, if you hesitate, they'll adjust and you'll lose your photo op. That thing stuck to him is one of those, I'm not sure what they're called, but tree things that dry and fall off to the ground. They stick to them and are lightweight, so not easy to just fall off their fur. Oh well, it's his face that's important in this pic, right!? His eyes, not his leg with the "tree dropping."


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Really, really lovely shots!! Many of these are actually some of my favorites that you've ever posted, not just because they're cute and make me go "aww", but just from a photography standpoint. Very nice! Hope you continue to post more.



counter said:


> Yeah, I love that shot too. I just wish my wife had thought to pluck that tree thing off his leg before snapping the photo. But I know as a photographer, if you hesitate, they'll adjust and you'll lose your photo op. That thing stuck to him is one of those, I'm not sure what they're called, but tree things that dry and fall off to the ground. They stick to them and are lightweight, so not easy to just fall off their fur. Oh well, it's his face that's important in this pic, right!? His eyes, not his leg with the "tree dropping."


I never worry about things like that, 1) for the same reasons you mentioned above, and 2) it's literally a 2 second fix. Here


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, im sorry, cant really tell that he is a little man in that 1st picture. beautiful kids, and your dogs aint too shabby


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Oh, im sorry, cant really tell that he is a little man in that 1st picture. beautiful kids, and your dogs aint too shabby


I hope you understand that I was 100% joking with you. I am not offended in any way. Actually, many people have mistaken him for a girl, and when our daughters were young, and even wearing pink, people would say what nice looking boys they were. So yeah, we're very used to it. No biggie. That's why I put all sorts of silly smilies in my reply to you. Ha!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I warned you that I'd find more:















































This is what Paw Paw looks like when his prey drive is locked on to a target, probably a squirrel:


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Gosh they are priceless...love them all

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Rei said:


> Really, really lovely shots!! Many of these are actually some of my favorites that you've ever posted, not just because they're cute and make me go "aww", but just from a photography standpoint. Very nice! Hope you continue to post more.
> 
> 
> 
> I never worry about things like that, 1) for the same reasons you mentioned above, and 2) it's literally a 2 second fix. Here


Not sure if you only like photography with pics of dogs in them, but my wife has a blog that has all sorts of pics to chronicle our life. As you might remember, we just moved from Portland, OR to Idaho, and I was working in Beaverton for 4 years while we lived there, so many of the pics were taken in Oregon. Here's the blog website:

www.frontierdreams.blogspot.com

And thank you for cleaning up that pic of my Wulfies!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

counter said:


> And just for you, Sir Beowulf the Brave hidden gems that I found on my wife's flickr account last night:


Beowulf is also my favorite. I have a soft spot for woofers.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Cute shots!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Beowulf is also my favorite. I have a soft spot for woofers.


You're not the only one. Haha! I miss my Wulfers.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Aw, great pics, all of them! Beautiful dogs and beautiful children.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think I've thanked everyone for replying with compliments. I know I've been quoting people that asked questions or whatever. I didn't want the others to think I didn't read what they wrote or was ungrateful about what you said. THANK YOU TO EVERYONE!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I love them!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Checked out your (wife's?) blog ... what a beautiful family you have. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

CindyMDBecker said:


> Checked out your (wife's?) blog ... what a beautiful family you have. Absolutely beautiful.


Thank you. And yup, that's her blog about our family! It's her "hobby" like dogs are my hobby. Ha!


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

What a lovely man you are....and you family , fur and human is gorgeous...continued blessings to you and yours...


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

counter said:


> Not sure if you only like photography with pics of dogs in them, but my wife has a blog that has all sorts of pics to chronicle our life. As you might remember, we just moved from Portland, OR to Idaho, and I was working in Beaverton for 4 years while we lived there, so many of the pics were taken in Oregon. Here's the blog website:
> 
> www.frontierdreams.blogspot.com
> 
> And thank you for cleaning up that pic of my Wulfies!


I do remember, and thanks for the link to the blog!! I love all types of photography (and blogs!), and am really enjoying the beautiful website. Bookmarked and following


----------

